# BluntSlide vs LipSlide



## crzygoguma

Sorry if this question has been asked already but I am confused what the difference is between the two slides 

Someone enlighten me please!
Thank you


----------



## alecdude88

ok a lip slide is where your back binding goes over the rail so a FS lipslide looks like a BS boardslide and vice versa. a blunt is where you jump over the rail and onto your tail(ha that rhymed) so a BS blunt will look a lot like a BS board but your back foot should be over the rail. then Nose Blunts are like a lip slide where your whole board goes over. A FS nose blunt will look like a FS lipslide but your leading foot will be over the rail. 

Very wordy and confusing but this is to sum it up
blunt will look like a board slide but on your tail
nose blunt will look like a lip slide but you'll be on your nose


----------



## init

Frontside lipslide
YouTube - Frontside Lipslide Snowboard Trick Tip with Mitch Brown

Frontside bluntslide
YouTube - DVD Extras - Holler Front Blunt Sameways

Correct me if im wrong here guys


----------



## crzygoguma

Oh goodness... My brain... :O

So a lipside, you are basically approaching it dead on, while a bluntside is sort of approaching from the side right?

That's what I am picking up from those videos and alecude88's description :O


----------



## alecdude88

approach doesn't matter its how you are on the rail. hope that helps ya


----------



## PanHandler

crzygoguma said:


> Oh goodness... My brain... :O
> 
> So a lipside, you are basically approaching it dead on, while a bluntside is sort of approaching from the side right?
> 
> That's what I am picking up from those videos and alecude88's description :O


not at all. The side of the box/rail you approach on only determines if its Frontside or Backside.

Heres some quick paint diagrams i drew up


----------



## ptapia

Sorry if I missed this, but my head is still confused. It looks like a blunt and a lip are nearly the same except one is under your back foot and the other is between the bindings, or is there more to it?

That leads to my next question, whats the difference between a lipslide and boardslide?


----------



## PanHandler

if you look at my diagram and pay close attention to the color coded tail and nose, youll notice that on the lip slide, your back foot always goes over the rail, where as a board slide, your front foot goes over the rail. Basically theyre both board slides, but with exact opposite rotations to get on the rail.

A blunt slide is just like a board slide except you go over the rail a bit more to get your back foot on the rail instead of the middle of the board.

Now, to confuse you more:

A NOSE BLUNT is the exact same as a LIP SLIDE except you go over the rail a bit more to get your FRONT FOOT on the rail.

So in conclusion:

*Lip Slide:* Your back foot goes over the rail
*Board Slide:* Your front foot goes over the rail
*Blunt Slide:* Board slide but you slide on your back foot instead of in the middle
*Nose Blunt:* Lip slide but you slide on your front foot instead of in the middle


----------



## ptapia

Alright, that makes sense. Thank you for the explanation. 

I have another question, whats a hardway spin or hardway gap onto a feature?


----------



## init

PanHandler said:


> if you look at my diagram and pay close attention to the color coded tail and nose, youll notice that on the lip slide, your back foot always goes over the rail, where as a board slide, your front foot goes over the rail. Basically theyre both board slides, but with exact opposite rotations to get on the rail.
> 
> A blunt slide is just like a board slide except you go over the rail a bit more to get your back foot on the rail instead of the middle of the board.
> 
> Now, to confuse you more:
> 
> A NOSE BLUNT is the exact same as a LIP SLIDE except you go over the rail a bit more to get your FRONT FOOT on the rail.
> 
> So in conclusion:
> 
> *Lip Slide:* Your back foot goes over the rail
> *Board Slide:* Your front foot goes over the rail
> *Blunt Slide:* Board slide but you slide on your back foot instead of in the middle
> *Nose Blunt:* Lip slide but you slide on your front foot instead of in the middle


Are you sure about this? According to this video (Mitch Brown, Burton open winner), a frontside lipslide differs from your diagram. It seems to me he's sliding with the weight on his tail, not the middle of the board.

Are there any websites containing a decent trick list with animations?


----------



## PanHandler

im 100% sure about this. his weight is on his back foot because he did it sloppy.

Not to mention a back foot weighted FS lipslide would be nothing but a FS tail slide.

http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/119889/skate-tutorial-frontside-lipslide.jhtml


----------



## init

PanHandler said:


> im 100% sure about this. his weight is on his back foot because he did it sloppy.
> 
> Not to mention a back foot weighted FS lipslide would be nothing but a FS tail slide.
> 
> Skate Tutorial: Frontside Lipslide | Video | MTV


I see, thanks  All those names confuse me. Another question tho; whats the difference between a frontside lipslide and a frontside boardslide? The top right diagram you posted looks to me like a (goofy) frontside boardslide, are there just two names for the same trick?

Edit: Think I understand now. Boardslide and lipslide are both perpendicular with centre of board over object, but its called a boardslide when your facing downhill and lipslide when your facing uphill?


----------



## PanHandler

init said:


> I see, thanks  All those names confuse me. Another question tho; whats the difference between a frontside lipslide and a frontside boardslide? The top right diagram you posted looks to me like a (goofy) frontside boardslide, are there just two names for the same trick?


A lip slide, no matter Front side or Back side, will have the BACK binding go OVER the rail.

A Board Slide, no matter Front/Backside, will have your FRONT binding go OVER the rail



init said:


> Edit: Think I understand now. Boardslide and lipslide are both perpendicular with centre of board over object, but its called a boardslide when your facing downhill and lipslide when your facing uphill?


Nope. Once youre on a rail, a frontside lipslide will look exactly like a backside board slide (facing down hill) Where as a backside lip slide will look like a frontside board slide (facing up hill)


----------



## PanHandler

I made up some animated diagrams for you. If these dont help then i dont even know what else to say.


























sorry the 2nd ones are huge. Tinypic wont resize them without screwing up the animation.


----------



## mbesp

haha i think those original diagrams were pretty awesome these moving ones are amazing haha. solid work explaining this.


----------



## init

Haha when you said front binding go over the rail, I thought you meant thats where your weight was put once on the rail. So basically it's what binding goes over the rail *as you jump onto* the thing?
Awesome animations btw


----------



## PanHandler

init said:


> Haha when you said front binding go over the rail, I thought you meant thats where your weight was put once on the rail. So basically it's what binding goes over the rail *as you jump onto* the thing?
> Awesome animations btw


yup exactly. and thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## crzygoguma

Wow!
Late response but finals were a pain... 

PanHandler, your pictures and diagrams really help me understand what they are now... Thanks!
This whole time, I thought I was doing a lipside but turns out it's a bluntslide hahaha!
How embarrassing...
Now... Time to work on my "lipslides" haha


----------



## Music Moves

Pan, those motion diagrams are sick.


----------



## PanHandler

Music Moves said:


> Pan, those motion diagrams are sick.


thanks :thumbsup: they were actually pretty simple to make


----------



## burritosandsnow

to go ahead and beat a dead horse .... knowing the origin of the actual skate trick would also help .. in skating a lip or boardslide is done by sliding the middle of your board on an object.. a blunt is done by sliding your nose or tail and your trucks on an object ... obviously in snowboarding we have no trucks so blunts are just considered slides on the tail or nose (more or less) 

and yes your diagrams were spiffy


----------



## afed38

ptapia said:


> Alright, that makes sense. Thank you for the explanation.
> 
> I have another question, whats a hardway spin or hardway gap onto a feature?


A hardway spin is when your front foot spins away from the rail to start. For a regular rider doing a FS boardslide with a hardway 270 on is when the rider approaches from the left and then spins frontside, causing the lead foot to initially travel away from the rail and vice versa. This is called "Hardway" because it requires a fs spin off the toes and a very difficult bs spin off the heels. There is no "easyway", that is just called a 270, 450, etc. Spins off of the rail are either "sameway" sometimes called "bagel", and "pretzel". Sameway spins are a continuation of the spin done onto the rail (clockwise on-clockwise off). Pretzel is generally harder (clockwise on-counterclockwise off).


----------



## Extremo

burritosandsnow said:


> to go ahead and beat a dead horse .... knowing the origin of the actual skate trick would also help .. in skating a lip or boardslide is done by sliding the middle of your board on an object.. a blunt is done by sliding your nose or tail and your trucks on an object ... obviously in snowboarding we have no trucks so blunts are just considered slides on the tail or nose (more or less)
> 
> and yes your diagrams were spiffy


This discussion was painful to read. Thank god there was another skateboarder in here. 

OP: Go youtube skateboarding blunt slides and lip slides...then apply to snowboarding.


----------



## slyder

Far be it for me to care about thread revival but a 4 yr old thread and you post this as your first post ....


----------



## Extremo

slyder said:


> Far be it for me to care about thread revival but a 4 yr old thread and you post this as your first post ....


Jesus christ...it didn't even notice that. How do you even find a 4 year old thread...smh.


----------



## slyder

Extremo said:


> Jesus christ...it didn't even notice that. How do you even find a 4 year old thread...smh.


Hahahhaaaa

Gots ta love google


----------

